# First time turkey hunters...



## GoneBassin (May 22, 2005)

My father and I are new to turkey hunting. This is the first season for the both of us. We are looking for land to hunt on in the fall. Preferably private but anywhere would be good. If anyone can help it would be appreciated.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Any of the state forest land would be fine. Also a great area is the Wayne National Forest which covers several countys. I have a place by Wayne National around Nelsonville/ Logan area and we see Turkey all the time while riding our quads or just out in the woods.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

turkey hunting can be easy in the fall if you do your homework.... if you go to the thread below this one, all those birds in the picture were taken on public land in two days! and I called several others in this spring! you just have to scout! turkeys flock up in the fall so when you find fresh scratchings and droppings chances are there are a lot of birds nearby you just have to figure out what time of day they are coming through! they tend to roost in the same areas as well! all I can tell you is scout!


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Do you pluck them or take them somewhere to have it done for ya? 
I'd like to try it sometimel.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't even pluck them I take the skin off of the the breasts and then fillet the breasts right off the breast bone! not a whole lot of meat in the legs but you can get those too!


----------

